# fuel pump problems anything else to cheak



## gomerbf750 (Mar 21, 2012)

first id like to say hello and say that ive been a long time lurker first time poster and great forum guys. now to the probem lasy year my brute witch is a 2008 750 just uped and died after a ride fuel pump quit. welp fast forward 8 months with all the nice weather i decided to work on her. while taking things apart i thought i found the problem three wires on the fuel pump relay was broke off. welp after much searching i found a pic of the plug and i spliced a new plug in it by the pic (holding the plug in hand with the latch on top wire away from you yellow top left blue top right other two blues bottom i tried trading the two bottom around but nothing) and i now have power to the pump i think. only one terminal on the pump plug has power to it the other 3 has nothing. and the fuel pump still isnt kicking in. im thinking there should be two getting power one to run the pump and other for the fuel guage but im not sure. are they anything else i need to cheak befor pulling the tank and putting in a new pump.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Post pics of the relays, but from your description you fixed the fan relay. The fuel pump relay has a white-red and yellow-red wires diagonally across the relay from each other. Pull the relay and jump those two wires, if that works you'll need a relay.


----------



## gomerbf750 (Mar 21, 2012)

Brute running fine now wont start!! - MudInMyBlood Forums
the relay in this thread that the guy is holding is the one i had to rewire i did trade the relays out the relay is clicking and is putting power threw the two lower b/w wires


----------



## jbb (Dec 20, 2011)

did ya check the fuse?


----------



## jbb (Dec 20, 2011)

and if you have to do the pump. its so easy to change out. i just did mine. took maybe an 1 1/2 hrours.


----------



## gomerbf750 (Mar 21, 2012)

yea i know it wont be to bad to change i just want to make sure that i got everything else in line before i go to the pump does im goin to cheak it out somemore when i get home


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

The one with all the blue wires is the fan relay.








This is the plug for the fuel pump relay. Try jumping it and see what happens. My relay tested good and clicked when the key came on but wouldn't kick on the pump.


----------



## gomerbf750 (Mar 21, 2012)

welp u was correct that plug was bad as well had one wire broke i wired another plug into it and tried 4 different relays in it and no go then i can bridge it over and pump kicks in and fires right up now what is the deal with that can i just put a fuese in place of the relay on the 2 wires i jumped over also the efi light is flashing jumped but nothing with a relay in it


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I purchased a new relay from my Kawi dealer. There high but plug and play. You can use any 4 prong relay if you can figure the diagrams to hook them up correctly. I don't recommend leaving it jumped or a fuse block as your fuel pump runs continuously in this configeration. Also while jumped the engine kill switch will operate the power to the pump. The jump is only a quick fix for when your stuck in the woods or need to get back to the trailer. Glad I could help and you got it figured out.


----------



## gomerbf750 (Mar 21, 2012)

stimpy thanks alot for all your help i have got things foin now but i got to buy a harnes i have plugs rotted everywere and dont think its safe to take on a ride evertime i get one plug fixed i find another that is bad and while putting it back together i broke two more wires on the fuse box so i think i will be better off just getting a harness thanks i learned alot on this trip. "note to self wash bike more often especially under the seat"


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol, several brutes being parted out on here, sure someone can hook you up with a harness. I just discovered all the info last weekend while troubleshooting mine. Good luck.


----------

